# Netbeans 6.0 auf deutsch?



## TuxTux (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade Netbeans 6.0 unter OpenSuse 11 installiert! Hat auch sehr gut geklappt. Nun meine Frage, gibt es die Version 6.0 auch auf deutsch? Wen ja, wie bekomme ich das hin?
Danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jul 2008)

http://www.netbeans-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=1559


----------



## TuxTux (30. Jul 2008)

Danke. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## GambaJo (31. Jul 2008)

NB gibt es schon in der Version 6.1


----------

